# Just saw Doom in theatres... some spoilers (tagged though)



## A2L (Oct 19, 2005)

Saw doom today in the bay area and it was ok.  I mean as a first person shooter come to film it did pretty well.  I would've been happier if there were like a lot more aliens and human killings though.  It was cool to see some references from the games (mostly Doom 3 through) which is always cool to have some fanservice (FF7:AC anyone?).  


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.  The change from 3rd to 1st person was friggin awesome, IMO.  I loved how it did the mirror change and explained (in their way) how the hero of doom was damn near invincibile to those monsters.  The chainsaw part was a little hectic.  Also, i found that they timed the length of the 1st person perspective perfectly.  It was long enough to show how it looked, gave the fans some fun but not too long where it would ruin the gimmick.  Props to them on that.
2.  The rock "I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO DIE!"
3.  Semper Fi mother fucker!
4.  The hand in the door was classic =)





Would post more but still kind of buzzed =/


----------



## semperfi (Oct 19, 2005)

you called?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah the movie looks good, hopefully rocky wont disappoint.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 19, 2005)

Just remember...Karl Urban plays John Grimm, who is the character you play as in the games.


----------



## A2L (Oct 19, 2005)

^oooh i didn't know that at the time.

When i saw it i thought it was supposed to be the Rock who was the doom guy... so when it changed to 1st person, i was like... OOOhh ahhh bad ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2005)

I was already planning on watching the movie (as if anyone wasn't), but now that I know it's at least decent, and not a terrible piece of garbage, I'm looknig forward to seeing it, just a little more.


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Urban, eh?

Well, I doubt I'll be seeing it any time soon, maybe I can when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll try to see it then as it's no the usual rubbish when games go to film format. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Id (Oct 19, 2005)

So you say its not bad I think ill get a ticket for this weekend.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks man for the head ups, can u put some more good spoilers?


----------



## A2L (Oct 20, 2005)

lol don't get too excited... for the first attempt of making a first person shooter into a movie i think they did decent.  It's not going to blow your mind or anything, there were some complaints I had but overall it was ok.  

Crazymtf, 10 quick vague'ish' hint'ish' spilers b4 i go to bed.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1.  BFG was pretty damn fucking big.
2.  Dying on a toilet is humiliating in any movie.
3.  When you tell your superior office to "go to hell" expect a bullet in the throat.
4.  Zombies are stupid in every single movie.
5.  You will see some of the most wicked hickies ever in this flick.
6.  Thank gawd there were no lovey dovey scenes.
7.  Fight scene at the end was kind of predictible.
8.  People in wheel chair like things are fucking cowards.
9.  If I cut myself everytime I took the Lord's name in vain... well jesus I'd have a lot of scars all over myself too.
10.  The rock is truly, truly an ugly man.




Also, when you see it hope you don't see it with all the elitist bastards that were around when I did.  It's amazing at how giving knowing laughs or comments when references are made to the game make people feel big.  When it says "BFG" you'd be suprrised how many people yelled out "big fucking gun" like they were the only one's who know it what it meant.  I kind of hated like 3/4 of the people in the theatre during this movie.  Also, there were a lot of douche bags who obviously had no idea what Semper Fi meant yet pretended they did.

:EDIT:

The Vile One

Where'd you get that info?  Cuz I think the movie is a LOT, LOT cooler if you DIDN'T know that part.  Is it common info or something..?  I'd suggest putting it in spoilers cuz I'm not so sure that some of the parts are as cool once you know that... but who knows, maybe everyone knew it but me.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Oct 20, 2005)

He probably got it here:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2005)

If there is no cyberdemon or a cacodemon, then there is no reason to watch this movie.


----------



## Sake Hokage (Oct 20, 2005)

looks interesting, I might try and see it the weekend


----------



## A2L (Oct 20, 2005)

Actually SEizure ninja, saw it in theatres =/     Free ticket =)


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 20, 2005)

It was pretty common knowledge.

This was reported on IGN and the like.

A little secret:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Over the summer I interned for the producers of the movie.  Don't tell anyone.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2005)

Well i never played the game, thanks for those spoliers man


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 21, 2005)

So is the movie really cheesy?  Kinda silly?


----------



## A2L (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes.  Lol, it's not too bad though.  Some decent laughs n chuckles though.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Oct 21, 2005)

A2L said:
			
		

> Actually SEizure ninja, saw it in theatres =/     Free ticket =)



Free tickets? Sweeeet.

I plan to see it next weekend, though.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 23, 2005)

Show of hands, who's surprised? I'll wait.

Who expected this to be at all relevant to the game? I'll wait.

Did anyone have expectations that it might at least be entertaining? Go ahead, show of hands. Seriously, I'll wait.

And I'll end up waiting forever on that one. You go ahead and get back to me when you're ready. In the meantime, I'm going to work on trying to find a reason as to why I shouldn't disavow all knowledge of id Software and their products. Yes, this movie was that bad. It made me want to forget that I've ever played Doom, Doom II, Doom 3, Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil, Castle Wolfenstein, Wolfenstein 3d, Quake 1, 2, and 3, Descent, Commander Keen and any other id title that I played that I may have forgotten. After being such a fan of especially the Doom games, I don't think I can ever return to them.

Why? Why am I so ready to throw away my love for the game series that introduced me to video games in the first place? Why do I cease to care about the game that spawned a love of video games so intense that, on more than one occasion, has caused me to fail exams? Because this movie destroyed its name.

In the video game version of Doom, you play a space marine on Mars wiping out hordes of demons that have teleported from Hell in a science experiment gone wrong. In Doom the movie, we see a team of marines on Mars wiping out scientists who have mutated into zombies and monsters. Sounds similar enough, right? Wrong. While the video game may not have had a terribly strong plot, there was one theme that was absolutely central to it, without which the game would not be Doom. And no, that theme is not blazing guns and small corridors. The theme is that you are fighting the hordes of hell. Literally. Demons, imps, hell knights, lost souls, revenants, etc., etc... that is what makes Doom.

John Carmack will tell you otherwise. He created Doom along with a few other people at id, and some who have since left the company. He seems to think that the reason people love the game is for the big guns and using them to mow down everything in your path. Well, that may be why he made it, and that may even be why people started playing it. But it's not why gamers came to love it. It's the fear that drove us to play it - the fear of what we were up against, and where it came from. Suffice to say, none of this is present in the movie.

No, instead they copy the plot of Resident Evil, another video game-to-movie, and say that these monsters are humans, mutated from genetic manipulation experiments. In fact, this movie has nothing to do with the game WHATSOEVER save for a few names and a teensy bit of art design.

As an adaptation, it downright blows.

As a film itself, it still blows. It's boring. It's not even remotely scary. It's predictable. Attempts at building background for the characters come across as comedic. The acting is shoddy and uninspired. In fact, the only thing going for it is the gore. And the gore is awesome. And tonight I learned that that is not enough to make a good movie.

"Semper Fi, mother f****r," spouts the Rock, eliciting laughter from the audience. Did he actually just say that? Who wrote this? And who at id gave it the ok? I don't really care, so long as neither is allowed to work in the entertainment industry again.

There is nothing good about this movie. If you are a fan of good filmmaking, I urge you to not see this. If you are a fan of movies in general, I urge you to not see this. If you are a fan of the games, I urge you EMPHATICALLY to not see this. However, if you yourself are a mutated zombie, you might fit in at the theater.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 24, 2005)

Interesting but also valid comments Gen.

I'm annoyed they basically copied the Resident Evil plot with the monsters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2005)

If you have seen Resident Evil, you have seen Doom.

Except I thought Doom was made alot better. Had better action, acting, character development(Er, more like you liked the characters more. Not really development...), horror, atmosphere, ect.

RE: 6/10
Doom: 8/10

I loved it. Its only problem was originality.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 24, 2005)

I hate the Resident Evil movies and think they are a disgrace to the games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, I saw the movie Saturday, basically, I think it was terrible.

No demons, I knew beforehand they were going to ripoff Resident Evil, but I had hopes they might have changed that, I was wrong.

There was no Cacodemon, or Cyberdemon, it isn't worth seeing.

It seems as if they added a heap of explicit language, to try to "strengthen up" the dialogue, yeah that always works! -_-

Basically it's a terrible movie.


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Oct 24, 2005)

i haven't seen the movie yet,, but my friend said it was good,, also i can't wait to see what they do with the Halo movie,, if it'll be like doom and go first person fighting and stuff, i wonder who they'll cast for it,.. maybe i should make  a  thread on it....ye i will...


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 25, 2005)

I know the way they try to call them DEMONS.  But I thought it was a little hokey.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 1, 2005)

This movie looked good from the beginning but it was a huge dissapointment and the end totally blew.

5/10


----------



## Jenova (Nov 5, 2005)

Of all the crappy movies that came out recently, I didn't expect DOOM to be good, I was really suprised! Doom was actually one of the better movies to come out this season! Karl Urban (the hunk from the LOTR trilogy) is in it, He's such a hottie!!! Anyways, I never played the game but I definitely like the movie! I give it....8/10.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 5, 2005)

I hope to god Half-life, Star Craft, and Warcraft never get turned into movies...

Best videogame-to-movie adaption thus far: Advent Children


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 8, 2005)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> I hope to god Half-life, Star Craft, and Warcraft never get turned into movies...
> 
> Best videogame-to-movie adaption thus far: Advent Children



I heard they might be making a warcraft movie... hopefully it won't be live action, lol.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 8, 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I heard they might be making a warcraft movie... hopefully it won't be live action, lol.



  I'm going to watch it and my high expectations are going to crush it into oblivion.

Unless Blizzard has full creative control.  Then it will probably be pretty good.


----------



## EonNinja (Nov 23, 2005)

*DOOM the movie*

Any one seen it becuase i want to know all about it soo if it's no trouble can you like right it /type it on the thread soo I can see wat happen on the movie
P.S how did the monster in DOOM get created


----------



## monk3 (Nov 23, 2005)

woah slow down there. don't make three of the same threads next time


----------



## EonNinja (Nov 23, 2005)

ook sry........................................ so can you answer my question?


----------



## monk3 (Nov 23, 2005)

um, no i have not seen it. but i suggest looking it up somewhere online. if you haven't tried


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 24, 2005)

i havent seen it yet (prolly logical reason for that is it isnt in the theaters yet)
didnt the monsters from the doom game get unleached from hell?
cause there was a portal straight to hell on mars (correct me if i'm wrong)
watch out next time for 3 the same threads (yeah lag sucks)
 hope i could help but i'm not sure of my anser


----------



## EonNinja (Nov 27, 2005)

........I didn't watch doom because it .........seems scary yet i like to listen to wat happens in scary/Horror movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 28, 2005)

The movie DOOM was horrible, and you should avoid it at all costs.

The monster in the movie was created by injecting alien DNA/extra chromosone into a human specimen, which caused him to mutate into a giant super monster guy.

And, if you really want to know what happens, here it is:


*Spoiler*: __ 




A bunch of stupid marines teleport to Mars (yes teleport with unknown alien technology found on mars) and find out that everyone is dead!

People start coming back to life, and they find out the disease is infectious! OH NO!

After they plow through a few "demons" they find out the original guy was inject with the extra alien dna that makes him superman, but it went terribly wrong.

The Rock gets infected eventually, and the main character has to fight him. He injects himself with the DNA, but he is uneffected and just turns into a superhuman. (something to do with anger management...)

He kill the Rock, end of movie.


----------



## GSurge (Nov 28, 2005)

The DOOM movie is very cheesy and lame.

If you're at the theater and there's nothing else to see, it's watchable, it's just very dorky.


----------



## EonNinja (Nov 28, 2005)

ooo.....my friends says the monsters look real is that true?

P.Swhy did they put the dna in the guy in the first place


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Dec 3, 2005)

Doom was a great film =)

Now, what do i mean by a great film? I mean that i thought 'Hell, its called Doom and its not going to win an oscar, but i might be entertained for an hour and a half so ill give it a whirl'.

If you want to see a Taxi Driver/Pulp Fiction/Big Fish type piece of groundbreaking cinema, frankly your an idiot for expecting it from a film with Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson.

The characters are believeable even though they fall into stereotypes you have seen in various other similar movies eventually, but the performance of the Rock as Sarge is fantastic and the despicable Boardman is truly cringeworthy.

Even though the characters may be typical, they do all have backstorys that simply arnt developed because they are not Important. Goats faith, Destroyers relationship with the other black guy and the leadership rivalry between Reaper and Sarge are all pretty nicely done in the background.

The best bit of the film is the First Person Mode. Frankly, this was the best thing ive seen ina  modern film for a long time, original and well done with a good peice of BGM to it that made you rock in your seat.

Honestly, if you just fancy a good crack with your friends with a few jumps in it, this film is great. If you like seeing amazingly designed and animated monsters getting shot, this film is great. If you ant to see something a little bit different that doesnt make you think so hard, this film is great.

If you want to be intellectually challenged by a psychological monster thriller, then why would you see it anyway?


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

so in other words, it's like AvP? Great action and killing-stuff-ness, but not a ton of great storyline?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree with Shikamaru-sama, i enjoyed it. Not the best movie ever but definately enjoyable.


----------



## TGC (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok then i will watch it right now i've had it in my comp for quite a while now..


----------



## BlueBerry (Dec 3, 2005)

Tal Rasha said:
			
		

> so in other words, it's like AvP? Great action and killing-stuff-ness, but not a ton of great storyline?


No, cause AVP failed at all these points...


----------



## TGC (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok I wacthed it, and I thought it was pretty good...


----------



## malfurion (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd even dare to say it's the best movie adapted from video game (my memory of Mortal Combat is fainting away...).  It got good effects/visual, nothing majorly suck that pulls me out of the movie (e.g. like the aweful AvP scene where predator marks the woman and made shield and weapon out of dead alien corps for her, which she didn't even use...)

That been said, it's not a good movie by any means lol.

P.S. Any one who saw the movie and is reading this thread care to explain to me the joke on the nickname "Mac"? I didn't get it, and none of my friends who saw it got it.


----------



## JAPPO (Dec 8, 2005)

Video game movies are, and always will be: gay.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 8, 2005)

It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 10, 2005)

The movie came out?  Wow I'm like totally clueless.  I thought it was coming out next january or so.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 19, 2006)

I saw Doom today. It wasn't bad, though of course this is coming from a person who hasn't played Doom. I was watching it in day time with out blindfolds in my house, so yea, I loss alittle of it's creepiness. But it was really done well. The whole Rock part when he said "I wasn't supposed to die" had me laughing. But then of course he came back, but they did that good. I didn't expect him to be the bad guy. Is there going to be a part 2? Cause at the end where Reaper is going "home" with his sister, with that look on his face, I thought the director was trying to hint that there is a possibility that the C24 will mutate him eventually.


----------



## anbutofu (Feb 20, 2006)

WoW would be awesome as a cinematic movie(final fantasy advent children) as live action i believe its too soon and would be basically a lord of the rings clone.
as far as a StarCraft movie please refer to Starship Troopers, since that movie is basically the Terran campaign minus the protoss =p


----------



## Weedy (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree with everythinng JH1stGen said.  This is one of the worst movies i have ever seen.  Never really got into Doom but i know the basic story and it SHOULD have made a decent movie.

Glad i downloaded it instead of seeing it in the theatre

still was a waste of my time though... i actually fell asleep once


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2006)

This fucking movie was horrible. Why did i think it would be atleast watchable? Godawful piece of shit movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2006)

For those who think this is the worst movie(or close) ever made, rent some direct to video horror movies, or not...

such as 
1) Bloody Murder
2) Terror Toons
3) BloodRayne(not DTV)
4) Friday the 13th part 8(Not sure)
5) Jaws the Revenge
6) Redneck Zombies

Then come and say this is the worst movie ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2006)

Not the worse but it's down there.


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 12, 2006)

*DOOM*

i jus saw it yesterday night.. it's one of those movies that you know would have made you wet you'r pants if you were 10 yrs old.


*SPOILERISH*
The first person view mode near the end kicks ass.. quite original as movies go.. very interesting.


----------



## AsunA (Mar 12, 2006)

Doom.. the worst movie ever. Don't like game-movies anyway.

I do expect something from Peter Jackson. He's making Halo now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 12, 2006)

Please use search the next time. This movie thread has already been made.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of the games, but I thought the movie sucked. The Rock and the 1st Person Mode (God Mode?) were the only good things out of it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 23, 2006)

TO the moron that neg. repped me, I did not like Doom.  So screw you.


----------

